# Abandoned Home, Cambridgeshire



## UrbanVisitor (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi All,

So we decided to visit a place I've driven passed a number of times, set off the road and wildly overgrown. The house was well and truly boarded, so I couldn't unfortunately have a look inside but the outside alone gives you an idea of the length of time no-one has resided here. Enjoy. Visit the full album on Flickr.




Abandoned House, Fenstanton by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Abandoned House, Fenstanton by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Abandoned House, Fenstanton by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Abandoned House, Fenstanton by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Abandoned House, Fenstanton by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Abandoned House, Fenstanton by urbanvisitor, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 15, 2013)

Any chance of getting inside?


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 15, 2013)

Tried this last year and got the same result as you &#55357;&#56862; looks like its still sealed tight


----------



## UrbanVisitor (Jul 15, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Any chance of getting inside?



Afraid not, securely boarded.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 15, 2013)

Shame, I've been there too and failed. We're all hoping for something special inside


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks a real interesting place this and great set of images you have of it so far


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Sep 2, 2013)

That's an impressive looking house!
Look forward to a future internal report


----------



## mathewdwilson1 (Nov 2, 2013)

I actually grew up in St Ives, the next town along from Fenstanton and had a look into the history of this house. 

It's actually not as old as you might expect having been built around the 1890's by the Odams family, who owned a brewery in the village of Fenstanton . It is of quite basic construction, but was made to look very grand and decadent. 

The last owner was a gentleman named Derek Lambe, who was a research and development engineer for Perkins Engine's, based in Peterborough. According to a local chap, he was a friendly but reclusive gentleman who reportedly filled every room of the house with engine parts and, oddly, old fridges (presumably for extra storage!).

Until he passed away in 2007, the grounds of the house were filled up with various motor vehicles and machinery - I specifically remember a stash of old Hillman classics that were left rotting in the front part of the gardens.

The house has been empty for the past six years since Mr Lambe passed away, and I believe it is currently owned by his children who live up North. An application has been rejected by the council to demolish the building in recent years, on the grounds that any other structure would not fit in with the local area (a rather nice Georgian villa is located right next door). 

I was advised that the property suffered a catastrophic water leak a few years ago, which has basically gutted the inside. That coupled with the reported lack of proper foundations and the mild subsidence, i'm not convinved it will be standing for that many more years. 

I do have a photo of the house from circa 1930 that shows it in all it's splendour, which I will upload to the site.

Hope this was of interest to some people!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for that update.


----------

